# What's Old, is New.



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello everyone. Although I've always liked Halloween, I've only just started getting into it with a passion. I used to throw parties every year for the kids and their families in my Scout Troop, (I was Cub Master and Scout Master) but that got too big. So I started a yard haunt last year, and well ... I can't seem to get enough of it.

So, even though I'm an old man of 50_-ish_, doing this takes me back to when I was a kid, and I hope I never lose this feeling. Please visit my blog (if the signature line works like I hope it will) and see some of the things I've done, and am in the process of doing. I've already been to some of your blogs and sites, and I find it very inspiring.


----------



## MichWhiteTiger (Sep 3, 2008)

50-ish is OLD??? I guess I'm in trouble then. As one former Cub Master to another...I used to do the parties and ceremonials too. The kids LOVED me! 
I have been haunting for a while, but just got serious a few years ago. There was a several year hiatus while I used to go out with the whole family on Halloween. Most of the grandkids do other things now...It's just not COOL to hang out with Grammy on Halloween anymore, so, I went back to haunting! This year will be best yet, as I honr my son-in-law, who passed in July from Liver disease. Anyway, welcome to the club OLD MAN! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Doc And 50ish is only seen as old to those young pups who are not 50ish:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL yeah not so much of the old stuff please - My 51 years are feeling enough aches and pains! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Hey! Don't knock the age, its all just experience. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Dr. Maniaco! "doing this takes me back to when I was a kid, and I hope I never lose this feeling" I think that's one reason why alot of us enjoy Halloween so much too! Glad you're here.


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome Dr. Maniaco, I went right on past 50ish awhile back. My Mother keeps asking when I will stop being a KID, I tell her when I get OLD and I am not there YET!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

See Doc, it looks like you will fit right in around here. The first Halloween party I threw in Oklahoma was for my son's scouting troop. There seems to be a common thread here. We all like helping out, but then we really want to scare the heck of of the kids while we're at it. lol Feel free to look around . Lots of great people on here. Some older than others. I'm trying to decide if I should work on a prop this week-end, or check out nursing homes. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! This looks like my kind of place. I'll try to contribute where I can, and I promise to visit as many of your sites and blogs as I can. Can't wait to see what everyone is doing this year!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Well I'm pushing 50, (48) and I too have always loved Halloween... 
Like you I did not get into celebrating so seriuosly until the last handful of years.
I think that our generation was the luckiest in regards to Halloween.
We grew up in a world where it was OK to turn a group of kids lose for the night in the neighborhood and 99% of households participated in TOT... I think that we just want our world to be that way again...


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.  

from another 50ish..


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum! You will fit in nicely here! Have fun....


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey and welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am 50 too. Just turned, still... We geezers have the time and skill to actually do a yard haunt.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard! 50! You're a bunch of old farts  But I can see it from where I stand.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

MapThePlanet said:


> Welcome Aboard! 50! You're a bunch of old farts  But I can see it from where I stand.


Well don't blink. It'll pass you before you know it was here.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------

